# November 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to dvelarde4, the winner of the October giveaway- a saddle kit.

November's give-away is a 1 year subscription to *Goat Tracks Magazine *AND a 1 year membership to *North American Packgoat Assoc. *Reply to this post to enter the free drawing.


----------



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: November 2012 Give-Away*

I just missed the last giveaway so please let me in on this one! Thanks so much!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: November 2012 Give-Away*

Way cool. Count me in!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: November 2012 Give-Away*

OH, now im in on that


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

*Re: November 2012 Give-Away*

We are in this together for the long haul. Please count us in for one Rex.
Thank You.

Wapiti, Sasquatch, Sandy Lane, and Mocha-Man.

"Long Live the Packgoat"

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: November 2012 Give-Away*

Count me in.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm in too!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

im in


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooooooh, how cool would this be? VERY! Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## MrEd (Nov 21, 2012)

Just found the site. It is great. Fortunately I found it before wandering off on my own.


----------



## Bonney lake (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too please


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please add us, thanks!


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Please enter me in the November give away. Thanks. alida


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I will Try again

Thanks for the saddle it is awesome!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## AJacques (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it too late to enter? If not I'm in!


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Me, me!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the November drawing was Bonney Lake. Congratulations!


----------

